# Objekt-Instanzen in JVM



## GerhardZ (21. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es ein Tool um zu überprüfen, welche Java-Objekte in einer JVM instanziert sind?

Viele Grüße
Gerhard


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jan 2008)

Heap Dump heißt das Zauberwort. Gibt diverse Tools dafür.


----------



## zuernerg (21. Jan 2008)

Welches Tool kannst du mir dazu empfehlen??


----------

